# New Pathfinder 2005 owner



## lucille (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello and I am new on this forum.
I just bought a PF 2005 and I need an information on how I install Sirius and I would like to put pictures on a new thread.

Thanks for your reply

Lucille


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Is your headunit Sirius ready?

To post picture you'll need to host them on a site like photobucket or imageshack. Then just copy and paste the IMG code here.


----------



## lucille (Oct 15, 2009)

I have already a Sirius receiver (see picture num 2). I live in Ottawa, Canada and I bought a US PF 2005. I found a plug-in with 10 pins near the emergency brake pedal (see pictures num 1). Finally, do I need to buy the PAC AA1-NIS2 and plug in or do I have to install in the Pathfinder radio unit????
Thanks for your help.


----------



## lucille (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello It's Lucille again from the first thread. The only information I need is can I connect directly by cable my Sirius to the PF radio without FM modulator??
With my Sirius receiver I have the cables for the antenna and the power.
I don't know if my PF is ready for Sirius. I checked my PF radio and I've got only AM and FM. See all the pictures in my first thread.

Thanks a lot for your help, It's really appreciated.

Lucille


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks like youre going to have to use the FM modulator since your headunit isnt satellite ready. If it was it would have the "SAT" logo on it.


----------



## lucille (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks JNcoracer for your reply. What does it mean "RDS" on my FP Radio or could you show a picture with "SAT".

Thanks

Lucille


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

RDS is an acronym for Radio Data System. Its just some programming that allows the headunit to receive and display radio station information such as song title, artist, station name...

_Also, I did a little searching on google and found this quote on another forum...
If you have your own XM receiver you can just buy the PAC AAI-NIS auxillary adapter and that will give you 2 aux inputs and you can use one for ur XM and the 2nd for mp3 player...
_
_the PAC unit plugs into the back of your radio into the SAT plug and you can just hit the radio button to get to the SAT channel to listen to whatever is being played thru the aux input... _

It came from an Armada/QX56 forum but it may apply to what you need. 
Here's the link to what I found... Pathfinder [Archive] - Nissan Armada Forum: Armada & Infiniti QX56 Forums
I found this information on section 28 titled "satellite radio".


----------



## lucille (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you so much, JNcoracer.
Lucille


----------

